# noisy lifter



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

traced down one noisy lifter at times. Is it ok to install this lifter after the breakin process?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

sameold01 said:


> traced down one noisy lifter at times. Is it ok to install this lifter after the breakin process?


Can you describe your situation more?


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I know its a bad lifter . Fire the car up cold i can hear one tacking away for 5 min then it will go away. This last weekend I drove the car and let it sit outside and fired it up again after an hour, Lifter noise for 10 sec then went away. Cam lobes are fine and lifter faces are fine no wiped lobed. Oil is clean and preload is set zero lash 1/2 turn. It's on the right bank . No, it's not an exhaust leak. ram air manifolds with copper gaskets.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

crower coolface lifters with 60243 cam. Holds 18" vacuum steady.


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

Replacing one lifter with a NEW lifter, I think you will be just fine. Years ago, I lost one lifter in a 326 and I simply installed a new one from Echlin. Worked just fine. If it is ticking now, I believe it will be trouble down the lane.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

So, I should fire it up and let it high idle for 10 min?


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

sameold01 said:


> So, I should fire it up and let it high idle for 10 min?


I think I would do exactly that. Treat it like a mini-cam break-in.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

How did you isolate which lifter it was?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

sameold01 said:


> I know its a bad lifter . Fire the car up cold i can hear one tacking away for 5 min then it will go away. This last weekend I drove the car and let it sit outside and fired it up again after an hour, Lifter noise for 10 sec then went away. Cam lobes are fine and lifter faces are fine no wiped lobed. Oil is clean and preload is set zero lash 1/2 turn. It's on the right bank . No, it's not an exhaust leak. ram air manifolds with copper gaskets.


Okay, I believe you. I was more trying to understand what you wanted to do to fix it.

But, your question "Is it ok to install this lifter after the breakin process?", appears to have already been answered. Good luck!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> I know its a bad lifter . Fire the car up cold i can hear one tacking away for 5 min then it will go away. This last weekend I drove the car and let it sit outside and fired it up again after an hour, Lifter noise for 10 sec then went away. Cam lobes are fine and lifter faces are fine no wiped lobed. Oil is clean and preload is set zero lash 1/2 turn. It's on the right bank . No, it's not an exhaust leak. ram air manifolds with copper gaskets.


You can disassemble the lifter and flush it out. It may have some crud in it and you can inspect the parts.

The right bank, passenger side, is also the side that gets oil last. It may not be a lifter issue, but an oil flow issue - by some slim chance. The lifters closest to the firewall would be more suspect. Have you observed the oil flow on that side with the valve cover off? Have someone start the engine after it has sat for the night, and watch that rocker arm to see if you get oil spurting out as quickly as the others.

I would start there before installing a new lifter. You could install one if you choose to. I would put some assembly grease/lube on the base of the lifter and treat it like a new cam/lifters to break-in that one lifter with the cam lobe.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

i have replaced one lifter before and it was fine,but that was when lifters were better quality. now it could be a roll of the dice. i agree to make sure its oiling and spinning. i have taken lifters apart before. take a snap shot with a camera if you can. its has a few parts in there. lay the parts in line as the order the parts come out. then inspect and check for any flaws. clean then assemble.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I pulled the ones out on the right bank and found a squishy one that wasn't holding pressure. I got lucky and this has been driving me nuts being it was noisy at times. Replaced it yesterday and all went well.. Thanks. BTW those valley pans don't like coming off when you use the right stuff sealer. Did a breakin for 15 min and all seems ok.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Uncle Tony on UTG had to use three sets of lifters from Jegs or Summit to make ONE good set. Every set had faulty lifters...either not crowned or worn out with no seal for the piston inside so instant leakdown. Last week he had a cam from DD Speed Shop that had not been ground with a bevel on one lobe and it wiped the lifter out. Unreal how poor quality parts made today are.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

geeteeohguy said:


> Uncle Tony on UTG had to use three sets of lifters from Jegs or Summit to make ONE good set. Every set had faulty lifters...either not crowned or worn out with no seal for the piston inside so instant leakdown. Last week he had a cam from DD Speed Shop that had not been ground with a bevel on one lobe and it wiped the lifter out. Unreal how poor quality parts made today are.


some where the guy that is quality control is not doing his job.fire that guy and put an anal ocd perfectionist in there.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

breaking in a cam is about as nerve racking as getting your car painted. I will go ultradyne bullet cams next time!


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

What cam and lifters are you running?


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

crower 60243 and the crower cam saver lifters.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Seems like all the manufacturers are having issues these days, not just the budget companies.


----------

